# Nelson?



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

Hi, we have been thinking about locations whilst working on the visa application process and have stumbled upon Nelson. We had thought we would go for North Island, but after researching the South Island more it seems more like how we imagined New Zealand to be. Just wondering if anyone is in / has been to Nelson? What is it like as a place to live? We're a bit worried everywhere seems to mention it as a popular place to retire, so would it be not so good for our children growing up there? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

shammy said:


> Hi, we have been thinking about locations whilst working on the visa application process and have stumbled upon Nelson. We had thought we would go for North Island, but after researching the South Island more it seems more like how we imagined New Zealand to be. Just wondering if anyone is in / has been to Nelson? What is it like as a place to live? We're a bit worried everywhere seems to mention it as a popular place to retire, so would it be not so good for our children growing up there? Thanks in advance for any input.


Hi,
By no means should you take this as a definite, but after visiting Nelson and staying a few nights, its a nice place, but I wouldn't live there.
Correct it is full of oldies and funnily enough young people also as there's a big student scene.
We actually stayed in the student apartments whilst we were there!
Town centre is fine. All the shops you need. Good access to beaches nearby and there's the route to the Abel Tasman National Park which is one of the sunniest places in NZ.
However from what I've heard it isn't a place regarded to stimulate the mind much, but like I say......who am I to give this opinion having only spent 4 days there!!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

shammy said:


> Hi, we have been thinking about locations whilst working on the visa application process and have stumbled upon Nelson. We had thought we would go for North Island, but after researching the South Island more it seems more like how we imagined New Zealand to be. Just wondering if anyone is in / has been to Nelson? What is it like as a place to live? We're a bit worried everywhere seems to mention it as a popular place to retire, so would it be not so good for our children growing up there? Thanks in advance for any input.


A nice little city! Not big - but there aren't many cities that are. But it has all the facilities you need. 

Yes - people do retire there - but it has another side too. Retirees can't live without things like plumbers, builders, electricians, accountants, shops.... 

So you need to get that elusive job!


----------



## Irish_nz (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi there, I have been offered a job in Nelson and we are at the final stages of our visa application. 
We have never been but I have spoken with several people who have emigrated there from the UK and every report has been positive. 

We hope to be there at the end of September. Our daughter is 19 and moving with us, she has researched the area and is looking forward to it.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

shammy said:


> Hi, we have been thinking about locations whilst working on the visa application process and have stumbled upon Nelson. We had thought we would go for North Island, but after researching the South Island more it seems more like how we imagined New Zealand to be. Just wondering if anyone is in / has been to Nelson? What is it like as a place to live? We're a bit worried everywhere seems to mention it as a popular place to retire, so would it be not so good for our children growing up there? Thanks in advance for any input.


What type of place do you envisage moving to? What are your requirements? Maybe we could suggest places that might fit better.

I spent a week in Nelson during the Jazz festival in January several years ago. At the time contemplated moving there but by the end of our week decided it was not for us. Not enough happening there. And we are a retired couple. It has nice sunny weather but then so do other places.


----------



## Karine S (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi there,

We have been 5 times to Nelson and really liked it there. But we are retired and on several sites we saw that it is very difficult to find a job there if you don't have a New Zealand passport and you have no connections over there.


----------

